# Vizsla's as service dogs.



## Lesa (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I have been doing some ongoing research on Vizsla's and think they are a right fit for both myself, personality and in becoming a Diabetic Alert Dog- but wanted some input from others on what they thought? I have not had the chance to meet any V's in person yet. 
More info on what DAD's do and what the training is like: healthline.com/health/type-2-diabetes/dogs#Training2. The program I will be using: diabeticalertdogsofamerica.com/.


----------

